# Por Larranaga Petit Corona



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Por Larranaga Petit Corona . I've been doing some searching and can not seem to find anyone who mentions these in a box of 25 . I checked MRN and it says they came in 25's and 50's . MRN also states that the Por Larranaga Petit Corona will be discontinued in 2002 . I've seen box codes after '02 so does anyone know if they do indeed still come in boxes of 25 ? I haven't had one yet and would hate to buy a Slb of 50 and not like them . Some of the flavors I've heard from these are cream , caramel and vanilla . They sound awesome . Are there any other flavors in these pc's ?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I have older PLPC's in 25 count dress boxes.

I think they only come in 50's now... at least I havent seen any 25's in the past 3 years.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

If you buy a SLB of them and don't like them, please be sure to let me know. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I have only seen the in 50's and well worth every single one out of the box.
They are great little smokes.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Last time I checked, they only came in Cabinets of 50.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

There are some that repack into 25's, but you can't go wrong with this cigar. One of the best bang-for-your-buck values around. A perfectly wonderful smoke.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

If you don't want 50, I'm sure you can find some people to split by PMing them

<------


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

chenvt said:


> If you don't want 50, I'm sure you can find some people to split by PMing them
> 
> <------


:tpd:


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

From what I hear smoking one of these will make your pecker grow two inches...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> From what I hear smoking one of these will make your pecker grow two inches...


I promise it's just hearsay :bn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dunno, guess I will be the dissenting vote. I have smoked several of these and I still have yet to have one knock my socks off. But I am in a very small majority in my opinion. There may be a time when I will change my opinion, and I will probably end up stocking a cab either way to see how they develop with some decent age. How's that for waffling?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I promise it's just hearsay :bn


I don't know about that. I heard it on the Internet, so it must be true :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> I don't know about that. I heard it on the Internet, so it must be true :tu


I actually read that on the internet. If only I had a chance to....


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have seen some for sale in boxes of 25 recently. I was surprised, usually they are in cabs of 50.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

They are currently only produced in SLB 50s. Though they were briefly discontinued, they were re-released as regular production. Besides, wouldn't you much rather have a cabinet than a dress box anyway??


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

These are only cabs of 50, but there is at least 1 vendor who sells them 25 at a time (can't say if they are boxed never bought them). However its for something like 65% of the cost of a cab. I'd reccomend buying the cab, even if you don't love them trading them is a cinch.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Por Larranaga Petit Corona . I've been doing some searching and can not seem to find anyone who mentions these in a box of 25 . I checked MRN and it says they came in 25's and 50's . MRN also states that the Por Larranaga Petit Corona will be discontinued in 2002 . I've seen box codes after '02 so does anyone know if they do indeed still come in boxes of 25 ? I haven't had one yet and would hate to buy a Slb of 50 and not like them . Some of the flavors I've heard from these are cream , caramel and vanilla . They sound awesome . Are there any other flavors in these pc's ?


I have a cabinet coming in any day now. Send me your addy and I will send a few your way when they come in.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Stonefox said:


> I have a cabinet coming in any day now. Send me your addy and I will send a few your way when they come in.


Good on ya! :tu


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

bubba, if you want to swing by my place, or meet at the berlin mart again (i got my hepatitis vaccination now so i feel much safer going) I got a few i can hook you up with. let me know. 

Besides, I still owe you for the tickets you got me to the Holts room in the Flyers stadium.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Lance said:


> bubba, if you want to swing by my place, or meet at the berlin mart again (i got my hepatitis vaccination now so i feel much safer going) I got a few i can hook you up with. let me know.
> 
> Besides, I still owe you for the tickets you got me to the Holts room in the Flyers stadium.


Thanks for the offer Lance but stonefox is hooking me up . You might want to update your Rabies and TB vaccinations also if going to the mart again !


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Stonefox said:


> I have a cabinet coming in any day now. Send me your addy and I will send a few your way when they come in.


Thank you so very much . You went above and beyond ! You blew up my mailbox . Not only did Stonefox send what he offered but threw in a couple travel companions as well . I've never had any of these . 3-PLPC's , 1-Juan Lopez #2 and a SCDLH Punta . I'll post a pic in the bomb forum . :tu


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

After having had a couple of these....I like em:tu They really are a good smoke at a good price. I don't think I will find out how they are with some age on them:ss


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

Dollar for dollar, these are probably one of the top 5 habanos as far as value. They are less then most JLP's and taste much better ...just my:2


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I just smoked the first one that Stonefox gifted me . Nice cigar , good flavor , on what I would say the mild side . Jury is still out on this one . I have 2 left . I will say this though , it really relaxed me to the point of taking a little cat nap afterword . Thanks Stony !


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Great smoke at a great price IMO. I have really come to love these especially in the PC size (which is quickly becoming my favorite). Man so many great smokes...so little money...:r


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

This is definitely a great cigar, and they only get better with age.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I just smoked the first one that Stonefox gifted me . Nice cigar , good flavor , on what I would say the mild side . Jury is still out on this one . I have 2 left . I will say this though , it really relaxed me to the point of taking a little cat nap afterword . Thanks Stony !


Your welcome Bubba :ssI'm really enjoying these as a lunchtime cigar that goes well with a cup of coffee. I agree that it is not a cigar to complement a heavy evening dinner.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm smoking one right now with two years on it and it's fantastic. A great smoke with great construction and flavor. I see a cab in my future. I've recently been on a smaller cigar kick with lancero's, panatellas, petite coronas, etc. I just ordered a box of Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos and will probably opt for a PLPC cab next.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Only Fuentes said:


> Dollar for dollar, these are probably one of the top 5 habanos as far as value.


My left brain says no & votes for the usual suspects (Sir Winnie, etc), but my right brain says YES!, judging from how fast the contents of the PL PC cabinet in my humi is diminishing. The left brain talks a good game but the right brain seems to command my hand to reach into the PL PC box pretty often.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

The last time I saw these in 25 FDBs was before they came up with 
the 3 letter, month \ year date-marking concept. That would seem to mean that they stopped that packaging before 2000. The last box I saw was my own 98s. They were dry and extremely flavorful. Best cigar I have smoked with that kind of age. Just a tear-jerker.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Picked up 3 today (among other things) at LCDH....what a great price. They came out of a cab.


----------

